# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  تو ۲۶ سالگی می خوام کنکور تجربی بدم و کسی که واقعا یک نخبه بود

## Adamkhob

لطفا حذف شه

----------


## ترمه و

متولد ۶۸ هستم و منطقه ۳.دارم برا همین کنکور ۱۴۰۱ میخونم.دو روزه شروع کردم و هدفم هم پزشکی دانشگاه تهرانه.

----------


## sami7

اون مث داداشم بود

----------


## Parimah

> ...


سلام وقتت بخیر 

یه چیزیو دوستانه میگم واسه چیزی که اتفاق نیفتاده هنوز و ممکنه دو به شک باشی مطمئنا یه پلن واست محسوب میشه پیش پیش عمومیش نکن 

پشت پرده ت نباید رو باشه ... چون انرژی درونی خودت هدر میده ، سردتر میشی در قبال خواسته ت و مسئولیت و تعهد هایی که قبلا به خودت دادی 

اینو من بارها تجربه ش کردم و به عینه دیدم اندازه موهای سرم آدم های مختلف رو 

قوانین متافیزیک میگه : پلن های بعدی شما باید پنهان باشه حتی زیرلب هم تکرارش نکنی چون ناخوداگاه یا ضمیر پنهان خلاف پلن هاتو بهت میده در صورتی میتونی ثابتش کنی که زیرلب تکرار نکنی و به این و اون حتی عزیزات نگی

وقتی متجلی شد ، حتمی شد بیا بگو 

چون انرژی سیاهی همیشه دور و اطرافمون هست خواه ناخواه درونمون رسوخ میکنه ولی با چندعمل ساده میشه دفعش کرد

نه فقط برای پلن ها این صدق میکنه مخصوصا روابط شخصی ما با پارتنرمون یا افراد صمیمی که باهاشون رفاقت داریم نباید در معرض دید قرار بگیره انرژی سیاهی بهش رسوخ میکنه 

بخاطر همین 99 درصد روابط صمیمی و شخصی ما با پارتنرهامون کنسل میشه و نافرجام میمونه ... 

این واقعا ثابت شده است ... هدف تو ، روابط تو ، افکارت ، روتین هات یه چیز پنهان باید باشه ... 

بهترینها سهم روحت ^^

----------


## Azad05

> ...




هم پستتو پاک هم شهرتو ک کوردی کاکه گیان
تقریبا هم سن منی تواین سن هرکسی برات ی نسخه میپیچه
کسایی ک با درس خوندن ب جایی رسیدن میگن کنکور مهمه
کسایی ک نرسیدن میگن کنکور مهم نیست اتلاف عمرِ

اونایی ک باهنر ب جایی رسیدن میگن خیلی خوشحالن که مسیر قلبشون رو رفتن و اونایی که هیچوقت بهش نرسیدن میگن تو هنر پول نیست...

‏هر کسی نسبت به تجربیات و فکر خودش در هر حیطه ای نظر میده
پس واضحه که باید هر کسی نسخه زندگیشو خودش بپیچه 
خواسته ی خودتو برو
موفق باشی

----------


## Kamran7

> سلام وقتت بخیر 
> 
> یه چیزیو دوستانه میگم واسه چیزی که اتفاق نیفتاده هنوز و ممکنه دو به شک باشی مطمئنا یه پلن واست محسوب میشه پیش پیش عمومیش نکن 
> 
> پشت پرده ت نباید رو باشه ... چون انرژی درونی خودت هدر میده ، سردتر میشی در قبال خواسته ت و مسئولیت و تعهد هایی که قبلا به خودت دادی 
> 
> اینو من بارها تجربه ش کردم و به عینه دیدم اندازه موهای سرم آدم های مختلف رو 
> 
> قوانین متافیزیک میگه : پلن های بعدی شما باید پنهان باشه حتی زیرلب هم تکرارش نکنی چون ناخوداگاه یا ضمیر پنهان خلاف پلن هاتو بهت میده در صورتی میتونی ثابتش کنی که زیرلب تکرار نکنی و به این و اون حتی عزیزات نگی
> ...


من مثل شما اعتقادی به متافیزیک و انرژی و این چیزا ندارم ولی یه چیزو با گوشت و پوست و استخونم و با تک تک سلول های بدنم درک کردم که هیچ وقت اهدافت رو نباید به دیگران بگی وقتی که زیاد با خودت یا دیگران درمورد اهدافت صحبت کنی ذهنت حس میکنه که به اون هدف رسیده و دیگه شما تمایلی به تلاش کردن ندارید.میدونم کار سختیه(ما آدما ذاتا دوست داریم درباره اهدافمون حرف بزنیم) یه شعری هم هست که میگه
دانه ها چون در زمین پنهان شود سرّ آن سرسبزی بستان شود
گفت پیغمبر هر آن کو سرّ نهفت زود گردد با مراد خویش جفت

----------


## CIB

امیدوارم که بهترین نتیجه رو بگیری غصه سنتو نخور سن یه عدده منم چند روز پیش شمع تولد 21 سالگی رو فوت کردم داشتم فکر میکردم من کی 21 سالم شد اصلا مگه به اندازه 21 سال زندگی کردم.. بیخیالش الان داری میگی 26 سالمه رفتی دانشگاه خیلیا هم سن و حتی بزرگتر از خودتن

----------


## Arnold

شما یه روز میرسی به چهل سالگی 
پنجاه سالگی اگه اون موقع پزشک باشی یا هرچی که دوست داری 
کی اهمیت میده چندسالگی وارد دانشگاه شدی 
که اهمیت میده شما اصلا تو 30 سالگی کنکور دادی
ببین وقتی رسیدی به پنجا که فشار میاد به چنجا
دوس داری تو جایگاه مورد علاقت باشی یا حسرت بخوری؟

----------


## rezzanr

> شما یه روز میرسی به چهل سالگی 
> پنجاه سالگی اگه اون موقع پزشک باشی یا هرچی که دوست داری 
> کی اهمیت میده چندسالگی وارد دانشگاه شدی 
> که اهمیت میده شما اصلا تو 30 سالگی کنکور دادی
> ببین وقتی رسیدی به پنجا که فشار میاد به چنجا
> دوس داری تو جایگاه مورد علاقت باشی یا حسرت بخوری؟


اون  جمله یکی مونده به اخری برای این موضوع کاربرد نداره ها. برای یه چیز دیگس  :Yahoo (4): )))

----------


## WickedSick

فلذا تصمیم قلبی خودتونو بگیرین. اگر دیر باشه یا هرعامل دیگه ای، وقتی بهش برسین برای "خودتون" کار کردین و این از همه چیز مهم تره.

----------

